
“Old age” is made up–and this concept is hurting everyone - respinal
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614155/old-age-is-made-upand-this-concept-is-hurting-everyone/
======
jdc
A much more honest title would be "'Old age,' as we know it, is made up"
(FTA).

~~~
respinal
Thanks!

